# Presque Isle



## Timbr (Apr 29, 2004)

Anyone going this weekend 2-16, 2-17?
I was wondering if this weather has changed any plans about going up. I may head up Thurs. or Fri.



Tim


----------



## SummersOff (Feb 11, 2007)

I would be very careful if you still plan to head up, I have heard reports of some type of pre-historic fish jumping up though holes in the ice. The weather doesnt scare me, but losing my leg to some crazy looking fish does.


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

iam going fri sat sun . 

jim


----------



## Timbr (Apr 29, 2004)

Jimbobber, do you know where you will be fishing?

SummersOff, that's one I'll never forget.





Tim


----------



## Pomoxis33 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ill be going up on friday for my first trip to PI. This is the only day I can get up there I hope the snow doesnt cause too many problems. If perchance we get school off tomorrow ill go tomorrow but I doubt that will happen.

I dont know where ill be fishing cause Ive never been there. Any suggestions on where to start?


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

i will be at cheasnut st or lot #4 i realy dont know because i never been there, i guess ill just go were all the shanys are . i'd like to meet some OGF members if thats posible . were are u going ,



jim


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I talked to a guy there today and they have 18" of snow. If that's on the bay it will be tough to get around. I'm calling again tomorrow and get another report. I will post here what I find out. If I go, I'l most likely go out of lot#4. We will be staying at the El Patio so if your there be sure and find us. I'll have my flag on the hut also look for my TEAMOGF plates and stickers. Bring your walkie if you have one. Channel 6 will be our channel.


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

DALE// i got your PM .if we go i will find u at the motel or on the ice .ill bring my radio . i hope we can get on the ice with all the snow .i wish i had my 4 wheeler .its down at deer camp .good luck.


jim


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be leaving for PI on friday and staying at least thru next Thursday
staying at the El patio
have a raidio on 6
geowol


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Going up Sunday, returning that day, then going back on Tuesday for a couple days.

See you up there.


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

i called KAMES they have allof the PA permits  


jim


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Just got off the phone with Presque. I decided to wait until next weekend. they said they have 18-24" of snow there and it's snowing now. There are some shantys out but not many, as the snow is making it hard to get around. 
Believe me no one wants to go any more than I do but with that much snow I'll wait. I wil be there next weekend for sure. Sorry guys, but I don't want to fight the snow. I have to go wipe the tears away now I may hit Buckeye Saturday though maybe Sunday too depending on the snow there.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Ahh a couple feet of snow won't hurt ya
It will be a bear pulling that stuff through the snow 

I'll let you guys know how its going throughout the duration
I'll have the Frabril Solo

just got to remember the ben gay and advil

Also the waterworks pond there in the park has trout stocked in it 
I also think they are going to stock again today so its a short pull for that as well
see ya on the ice
ice on
geowol


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

how far is the walk out in the bay to fish

jim


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Less than a hundred yards from launch 2.


----------



## Hunt n Fish365 (Feb 8, 2007)

Could someone give me an address to Presque Isle Lot #4 so i can mapquest directions.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

There is no address, it's on a road out in the Park area. Get El Patio's address and map quest that. The lots are just down the road from the motel.


----------



## saultfish (Feb 14, 2007)

I will be fishing Presque Isle Saturday and Sunday. I will have a radio on channel 6. I will start out of lot #4. My vex broke last weekend on indian so will be moving around alot to find fish. See ya on the ICE!


----------



## Bdrape (May 26, 2004)

My son and I are also still going. I just finished rigging up a sled for all of my gear. Put everything on an old pair of ski's so hopefully will be able to pull across the snow easily. I know that sometimes you do not have to pull very far to find fish (especialy gills). I would like to wait until the next weekend, but with the warm weather that is forcasted the ice may be awfully wet. I guess I would rather fight the cold and snow than the slush and water. Ill bring a radio and try to find some ogfer's. I have a pop up tnet type shanty and will be grilling out on the ice so say hello.

Bdrape


----------



## Hunt n Fish365 (Feb 8, 2007)

Dale do you have a phone number for El Patio


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

http://local.yahoo.com/results?fr=dd-local-more&stx=el+patio+motel&csz=Erie&#37;2C+PA


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hunt n Fish365 said:


> Dale do you have a phone number for El Patio


here's the phone number: 814-838-9772


----------



## Hunt n Fish365 (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the help hope to see you out there next weekend:G


----------



## Pomoxis33 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hit presque for the first time today. Didnt do too well. Started off at lot 4 with limited success. Moved all around a couple bites and 1 perch. Perhaps it was just the day because I didnt see anyone doing too much at Lot 4. Went to a restuarant to warm up and eat then went to Misery bay really started hitting gills then as the sun went down so did the bite. I know where to start next time. Lot 2 or Mis. Bay. I look up the perch later. Any other suggestions would be appretiated.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Heading up today around noon. Staying at the patio & choo choo.
?? Lot 2 Red Ford with blackcap. Frabill flip over.
Fishing Sat afternoon and all day Sunday.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Pomoxis, my crew did alright today out of lot 4. Only got 10 keeper perch but we hammered the gills. Close to 80 between the four of us. I got quite a few on a small pimple bounced on the bottom, tipped with maggots.


----------



## Pomoxis33 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sounds like a pretty good time, Chaunc. I might try tomorrow or monday. I bet the next time will be better than the first. Its like that some times. I dont have any electronics and cant afford it either but the second place I went we pulled up a few weeds so I think Ill start there next time. Just gotta get out of the house. Hopefully ill have a few more weekend opportunities


----------

